

Google Glass on eBay crosses US$15,000/- - siddharths
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Google-Glasses-Project-Glass-ifihadglass-Glasses-/221192598719

======
UnoriginalGuy
That's not sketchy at all... I mean just giving someone $15K without even a
photo to show that they have the ability to even get the glasses.

Plus what if Google pre-register your Glasses on your Android account? Will
they even be useful to a third party?

------
celticninja
if google finds out who the lister is I bet they get their invite pulled.

------
Otiel
"no longer available"

------
OGinparadise
The $15K bidder
[http://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBidderProfile&...](http://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBidderProfile&mode=1&item=221192598719&aid=x***m&eu=qyWekycp8JW2mfuRL9BcBfPxy8os3jcx&view=NONE&ssPageName=PageBidderProfileViewBids_None_ViewLink)
signed up just for this, unless I am reading ti wrong.

Sergey, is that you ;) ?

~~~
drivebyacct2
This has scam written on it in every way possible, I can't image this stays up
long.

------
drivebyacct2
Oh _baby_ , what I'd pay to be a Google Glass " _adapter_ ". I see no reason
to believe this anyway, in fact, this seems flagable.

